# How do I read/transfer from DVR HDD to PC



## amontillado (Apr 5, 2008)

The DVD recorder for my Panasonic DVR recently died. I have stuff on the HDD of the DVR that I would like to "rescue." I removed the Samsung 80GB HDD from the unit and hooked it up to my PC via SATA to USB hard drive enclosure. My PC (using Vista) is able to see the HDD when I look using Control Panel/Administrative Tools/Computer management/Storage; however it is listed as unallocated/uninitialized. I then used an Ext2IFS program to check to see if perhaps it was in linux format. Same problem. 
So perhaps the HDD is in some other format (proprietary?). I saw some information that using a program called dd_rescue (in linux) 
(http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=190306)
but I really don't want to install linux and go through all that and I'm not even sure it would work. Any easier ideas?


----------



## wisecraic (Jul 8, 2008)

Amontillado:

I noticed that you posted this a while ago. I have a Panasonic DVD recorder that is starting to act up. I am not sure, but it may be on its last legs. Anyway, just wondering if you found a solution to your problem.


----------

